# Tampa Repticon this weekend 3/15 & 3/16



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My son, Landen and I will be vending this weekend. There should be 3 or 4 other vendors with darts as well. Under The Canopy will be doing a dart frog presentation each day as usual.
All the frogs we'll have are listed on the website below.
We also have a bunch of supplies, feeders, ABG, leaves, plants, cypress wood, vivarium kits, clay, etc.
We're also bringing some of the more common tads as well, auratus, tincs, Santa Isabells, Yellow Terribs. We could use a few cultures of springs and isopods if anyone can bring any.
Hope to see some of you there.


----------

